# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Made it after a long day of travel

## Eve

Connections were great, sxm was a mess, and it took 15 hrs door to door. 
Our heads were spinning with exhaustion, but we made it to town for our traditional first night at Le Repaire, and it was closed!
Found a spot near Cantina pretty easily, went to the atm with no glitches, and Jim went to hold a seat at Bar de Loubli while I walked to AMC to get milk for coffee. It was closed!
Town was insanely frenetic, and I kept thinking I had passed out from exhaustion and was having a nightmare. 
When I got back to Jim, it looked like service wasnt coming any time soon, and all the tables were pushed into the center of the room due to rain. 
We left and went to Isoletta. Very good. 
Woke up this morning after 9 hrs of serious sleep and found a sunny day in paradise. Since we have never stayed in the 3 bedroom at Les Ilets, it will be a morning of learning light switches. Then off to Pearl for the day!
btw, Carib Waterplay only has 2-4 chairs for rent from now on, since they are cracking down on commercial income on public beaches.

----------


## KevinS

Le Repaire has been closing on Mondays due to insufficient staff.

AMC is permanently closed.  It may be replaced by a BIO version of the store.

----------


## Eve

Ahhhhh I forgot about that. I am nearly brain dead and it’s only first day

----------


## amyb

Take a deepbreath and enjoy your time and the thrill of being warm again.

----------


## cec1

A lot of new staff at Pearl. Still a great place, but beware of the vegetable wok unless you get a firm promise that the veggies won’t be over cooked & limp!

----------


## Eve

Stuck to our faves chicken Milanese and beef wok. Substituted the frites for the pesto, as it it used to be. Some Domaine Ott, a few rhum vanille, and after the monsoon, back to Jean Michels chairs at 1:30!!!  Were planning on Le Repaire tonight, but after our haul at Choisy this am, will probably stay in.

----------


## KevinS

Repaire Specials:

----------


## Eve

We were headed there then decided on our leftover pizza and split an eclair we got this am at Choisy. Tomorrow is likely. I had a feeling butternut soup would make an appearance

----------


## KevinS

You’re right about the soup.  Soup specials are often offered over several days.  The winner today was the Ile Flottante.

----------


## davesmom

Wishing you a happy and calm vacation, Eve!  You deserve it!  Leaving in a week..hope to see lots of people down there!

----------


## Eve

> You’re right about the soup.  Soup specials are often offered over several days.  The winner today was the Ile Flottante.



we will see tonight what remains on the board!

----------


## amyb

One of my favorite island desserts..Langouste and Bananiers….so good.

----------

